# 1996 Chevy 1500 5.7 OBD codes 1860/1864



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

I am having trouble with the truck lately. After the first snowfall, especially after I hit a nice size divet in a parking lot, the transmission started acting up on me. 
The shifts from first to second and second to third were definitley noticable. After about another hour of driving and shutting off the truck a few times in between, it went away.

When I got home I checked the truck with the OBD and two codes showed up: 1860 TCC PWM Solenoid Circuit Electrical & 1864 TCC enable solenoid electrical DTC.

I believe I need to replace the solenoid.

Would anyone have any advice on where the transmission solenoid is located and how to replace it? Also, is this what I should do? 
thanks a lot.

Let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## transman74 (Nov 25, 2008)

*fuse*

there is a fuse in the fuse panel that when it blows the same thing can happen. check fuses if you have a blowed fuse change it if it blows again then you have a short check the wireing going to transmission. I dont think anything is wrong with solenoid


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. Where do you think the fuse is located. Is it one of the main fuses located under the hood or a simple one located in the cab? 
I am illiterate when it comes to transmissions.

Is there a transmission fuse? or pwm fuse? 
The power steering has been acting up a little lately as well. could that have anything to do with this problem?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## transman74 (Nov 25, 2008)

its a transmission fuse but the pwm solenoid is the pressure solenoid for the trans so if it has no power then the trans will act stupid and throw codes. i beleive it is a mini fuse in the truck. The two problems are probably not related. Let me no what you come up with


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

yep! i'm running outside now. i'm going to check the fuses in the cab and see which ones are blown/missing. i deleted the codes the other day so we'll see how she runs now. thanks for all your help and i will keep you posted with what i come up with.


----------

